# Adventure @ Jensen Pond (Syracuse) or catch and release the



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

On the 27th I went Jensen Pond to do some fishing on the ice. The ice was about 3.5" thick and about half of the was clear ice (not very good). I was on the south side just east of the bridge. in ten feet of water. On my TV I was seeing trout swimming around and the fun began. In the 2 hrs that I was there I had many bite and and landed seven trout and one very large perch, about 11". I kept two of the larger trout and the perch and they seem to be happy swimming around in the water that was around my ice shelter both in and outside (hint) and I was happy as a clam with my heater going at full blast at about 4:30pm I decided to go home. I got mostly packup in the shelter put my coat on and flipup the top to retrive and bag my three fish. I look down on the ice and saw a crack the was running from the hole i put my camea in and my fishing hole and getting wider -)O(- I though to myself that I better get off this spot. Just then I started to go down -)O(- -)O(- I put my arms out to catch the ice around me, so I would not go all the way under. I was able to catch myself at the armpit level of my body. I reach for my ice picks around my neck and then had my HO _ _ IT moment they were not there, I took them off to put my coat on and forgot to put them back on. I started hollering help lioke a banchee. And I thank God that a man name Ren and his two sons where near by and came to my aid or I not be making this posting today. Ren made a rope with his coat and shirt and craw out on the on his stomach to pull me out of the water and his oldest son call 911. THANK YOU Ren  . I would also be remiss if I did give THANKS to the Syracuse FD for responding to the 911 call so quitly and getting me to the hospital. When they arrive my core temp was a 90 by the time I arrived at the Davis Hospital I was 94 the FD also securied my fishing stuff. THANKS TO ONE AND ALL!!! Ho yes the release part was while hanging on the ice watch one trout and the perchswim past me into the hole.


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats Crazy! Your one lucky Sucka :shock:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow! Glad your okay. Thanks for sharing your story here. It serves as a reminder to very careful and always have safety gear at hand. If not to save yourself, perhaps to save another. Thanks again!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I was there on Sunday for about an hour.
The ice was about 3" thick but I could feel some moving under me.
It was unsettling enough that I got off and just fished the small open water spot.

Sorry to hear about your experience.
Good to hear that you are alright.

Jensen has warmer water under the ice. The temp was 38* just under the ice.
That was enough to get me off the ice.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

:shock: :O—–-:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW! I'm glad you're okay. May your unfortunate experience serve as a reminder to all of us to be careful.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quite a story of survival mrdanner. Thanks for sharing.....

I'd kind of like to know what you would do different, now that you've had that experience. 

Glad you're still with us !!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son fell in at Dannials, last year.
He had watched a short vidio the day before he went fishing, that showed you what to do if you fall in.

The key is to swim out.
Yes, kick your legs, just like you are swimming.
Then use your arms to pull you away from the hole.
If you have the ice spikes great but if not this still works.
Now, don't stand up but rather roll away from the hole.
This spreads your body weight across more area and helps you from breaking the ice again.
Try to go back the same way you got there because that should be safe ice.

If anyone can find the vidio, it would be good to post it again.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> My son fell in at Dannials, last year.
> He had watched a short vidio the day before he went fishing, that showed you what to do if you fall in.
> 
> The key is to swim out.
> ...







Also shows a quick preview of how to spot dangerous ice.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw the fire truck and rescue pull up there. I figured as much had happened. Glad your alright.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! So glad someone was there to rescue you! Makes me nervous going solo but then I have to be even more careful kinda makes me glad I carry the ice spikes as well.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wow... good to see you came out of that okay... that's nuts


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

My reply to .45

I first should look for better ice, keep myn ice picks around my neck, and not use my heater on that thin of ice and keep ice fishing with some buddies.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I fell in once when I was about 14. It was at the Berry. It was only about 8 feet from shore in 3 feet of water, but the feeling of going down into that water stays with you for life. I still get the chills when I walk onto or off the ice.
Good on ya and the other folk for keeping your cool and making it out OK.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I was there yesterday and watched many people ice fishing it. That ice looks waaaaay to crappy for me to go on!


----------

